# Oberon Cover Smell?



## Arylkin (Apr 2, 2009)

I really want to get an Oberon kindle cover.  I usually avoid leather, but I'm soothing my conscience by telling myself I'm supporting artisans and American made products (rather than being made by some child in a sweatshop).

The only thing that worries me is the smell.  It hadn't even occurred to me that it would have a smell,  but after reading (many) Oberon threads, it seems people keep talking about the leather smell (which doesn't appeal to me at all).

So, is the smell strong?  Does it go away?  Could I put some essential oils on the inside to cover up the smell?

Thanks so much!  

By the way- I just found these boards today- I love them!!


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome Arylkin to Kindleboards!

I have 2 oberons- 1 kindle cover and 1 journal. Both have a light leather smell but I have to get quite close to them to smell it. I know someone here had an issue with a chemical smell on theirs, Oberon had said it should fade, but I don't know what happened there. Perhaps someone else knows.

Lynn L


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I have an Oberon and it does smell like leather......I love the smell and so far I have not noticed any fading.


----------



## Arylkin (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks!

I was going to get a green leather Tree of Life.  I wouldn't mind a chemical smell, its just the leather smell I'm worried about.  Maybe it won't be as pronounced with a colored leather as opposed to a natural leather color. 

Can you smell it when you're reading or do you have to actually sniff it next to your face to smell it?


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I have to stick my nose in it to smell it. The journal I have is the forest in green- you'll love the color. It is a nice deep green. There are pictures here in one of the oberon threads that are good representations of the color.

Lynn L


----------



## Arylkin (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks Lynn!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Leather smell is really more about quantity than anything else, and the amount used on an Oberon is still pretty small.  I've had mine for about two weeks, and I have to literally stick my nose right up to it before I'd notice it.  It was a little more obvious when I first pulled it from the box, but any smell from a distance dissipated quite quickly.

Leather jackets and upholstery, on the other hand, typically have a noticeable leather smell for quite some time.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Arylkin said:


> I really want to get an Oberon kindle cover. I usually avoid leather, but I'm soothing my conscience by telling myself I'm supporting artisans and American made products (rather than being made by some child in a sweatshop).
> 
> The only thing that worries me is the smell. It hadn't even occurred to me that it would have a smell, but after reading (many) Oberon threads, it seems people keep talking about the leather smell (which doesn't appeal to me at all).
> 
> ...


Welcome, Arylkin! The natural leather smell is very light. You can't smell it unless you put your nose right in the cover and take a deep breath. The look and feel of the leather is fabulous. They are truly works of art.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Welcome to Kindleboards!  I didn't notice any smell in my tree of life Oberon.  Love it


----------



## KindleLa (Feb 9, 2009)

If your sensitive to smells you might try a Stragedog cover, there made with fabric and a small strip of leather. No smell at all!
There very unique, and well made, in the USA by a single craftsman.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I don't notice the smell of leather unless I put it right up to my nose.


----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

Honestly, I kept reading about the "leather smell" and I keep putting my blue Oberon right up to my nose and smelling it...I can't smell anything. No leather smell. Nothing. I'm kind of bummed out about that, because I like that smell.  

Another reason to get Dexter a second cover?


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Mine hardly smells like anything. If I TRY to sniff it, I can smell the leather.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Faint leather smell when held to nose and sniffed.  Not overpowering at all.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Welcome to KB. I have the Dragonfly Pond in Fern and have never noticed the smell. I have a very sensitive nose and the only way I smell anything is to put my nose right on it and even then it is not strong. I don't think you will have a problem.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Hehe, you made me go and sniff mine. It never had an overly leather smell when it arrived and now I'd have to put it right up to my nose to get a faint hint of leather. That said, I'm not a fan of the smell of leather either so I can understand where you're coming from.*


----------



## Arylkin (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your advice!  I just ordered the Tree of Life case in green.  My kindle should get here Monday and hopefully he'll be beautifully outfitted in his green case soon after that!

I can't even say how excited I am.  lol.


----------

